# What kind of tank do you own: poll and comment



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

What kind of tanks does everybody own? Saltwater? Brackish? Freshwater?
Comment: how many gallons and what kind of fish???
:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

55 Gallon: barbs tetras loaches catfish 
20 Gallon: Comet goldfish
10 gallon: Rams corries ottos
2.5 Gallon: Half moon Betta


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I'm not going to list all of mine as it would take up 1/2 the page. I own 63 tanks but only 42 running at the moment. They range from 15 gal to 220 gal all fresh water. I keep mostly plecos, cichlids, some wild bettas even crabs.


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

All freshwater. All small, since I've little space to work with. 

10 gallon. Semi planted (mix of silks and real). 10 neon tetras, 3 amano shrimp, 1 zebra nerite snail

3 gallon. Semi planted (mix of silks and real). Red Rili Shrimp. Not sure how many are in there. Somewhere around 20. Mostly juvenile. 

2.5 gallon. Planted. 1 male betta

2 gallon. Plastic plants. 1 juvenile betta. I think it's a male.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

240 gallon fresh-panda cories
-scarlet badis
-celestial pearl danio
-rummynose and neon tetra
-butterfly plecos
-glowlight rasboras
-danio kerri
-dwarf gourami
-female bettas

55 gallon fresh -guppies

30 gallon fresh -black mollies
-male betta
-albino cories

30 gallon fresh -bee shrimp 
 -red cherry shrimp
-oto cats

20 gallon fresh -baby mollies
-baby guppies
-male betta

10 gallon fresh -zebra danio fry
-red cherry shrimp

all are low level planted


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

one 65 gallon with about 25 bluefin killifish, 5 rainwater killifish, two freshwater flounders, one bushy nose plec, and about ten heterandria formosa. one salt tank, a 14g biocube, has a lone mantis shrimp.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Tetra, Cory, Pleco, Apisto 90 gallon community tank, Celestial Pearls and Blue Rasbora tank 40 gallon, 15 Gallon Cherry Shrimp Tank, 75 Gallon Turtle Tank with some odd little Killie fish that seem to have come in with the platty feeders


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

29 gallon with rasboras, cory cats, and a honey gourami, and a few snails.
10 gallon bowfront with neon tetras, shrimp will be added as well.
10 gallon with only plants atm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

180 gallon dual overflow-discus,tetras,denison barbs and clownloaches ,GBR
75gallon single overflow-Reef w/coral(many) ,typical reef fish(plus 2 comets) and many shrimp
29 slow reef cpr overflow-seahorse,blue stripe pipes(breeding every week),mandarins(a pair) small shrimp gobies,2 cleaner shrimp.
220 gallons -20 ,29, 30 , 30B,40B X2 and 75(arriving today!) for raising swords.
ALMOST 500 GALLONS TOTAL AND ;I CHANGE WATER !
Forgot 6 gal edge 1 pair gertrudes rainbows


----------



## DL Lawrence (Jul 31, 2012)

55 Gallon Planted Freshwater. I'm back into the hobby after some years away. I looked at saltwater, but after reading up on it for a while, for the size tank I wanted, SW was a bit too much expense, work, and chemistry than I was willing to do. Freshwater seems a bit simpler, and easier on the wallet. Just my opinion, of course. Love those marine tanks, though- maybe some day!


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

Everyone has awesome tanks and fish!!!!
Thank you for participating in this post!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

2-125g planted
75g planted
29g planted (shrimp only)
2-20g planted (shrimp only)

Various fish. Happier to tell you which plants I have over fish. My feeling in the last year or so has been more plant focused and the fish are added to enhance the looks....opposite of how I started out feeling.

Get a heavily planted tank going with very healthy plants and any fish you put in it will do well. Heavily is the key. Means side-to-side, back-to-front, bottom-to-top, full of plants to me.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> 2-125g planted
> 75g planted
> 29g planted (shrimp only)
> 2-20g planted (shrimp only)
> ...


Good for hiding places and removes a portion of ammonia eh? I have 2 plants. Where I come from aquatic plants are expensive.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Isrolina said:


> Good for hiding places and removes a portion of ammonia eh? I have 2 plants. Where I come from aquatic plants are expensive.


If you're in the US, not sure what you mean. Many members on here sell their plants for dirt cheap and some like me give them away for free.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> If you're in the US, not sure what you mean. Many members on here sell their plants for dirt cheap and some like me give them away for free.


You'd give me a plant?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Isrolina said:


> You'd give me a plant?


Sure, but currently I don't have any to give. I just threw out about a pound of trimmings last week.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Sure, but currently I don't have any to give. I just threw out about a pound of trimmings last week.


Aww. Darn. My betta would lovem. My male guppy keeps eating away at my amazon sword, is that normal...?


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

75 cichlid
40 breeder reef


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

240g Saltwater
Sailfin Tang
Vlamingi Tang
Mimic Tang
Yellow Eye Tang
Hippo Tang (Dori)
Scat
Button Polyps
Toadstool Leather
Green Nepthea
Star Polyps
Few Peppermint Shrimp
Turbo Snails
Bumble Bee Snails
Limpets


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't list my fish in detail, because I'm one of those nuts with 45 tanks - I keep mainly wild-type livebearers and killies, with a few tetras, rainbows, gobies, barbs, West African cichlids, American cichlids and catfish. 

I'm all freshwater, with large quantities of low light plants.

I don't watch much TV...


----------



## Sue520 (Nov 8, 2011)

Freshwater
92g 6 Comet's
48g 7 young Oranda's


----------



## gtrider6 (Jul 7, 2012)

38 gallon 2 feeder goldfish 
90 gallon breeding pair of firemouth 1 green terror and 2 leftover silver dollars.


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

29g planted
Denison barbs, serpae tetras and emerald corys
Had the tank for a year now and went from all plastic to all natural


----------



## Klinemw (Dec 13, 2009)

120 gallon Mixed Reef with a 50 gallon Sump

Sailfin Tang
Yellow Tang
Flame Angel
Niger Trigger
Royal Gramma
Six-line Wrasse
2 Yellow-tail blue Damsels
2 Blue Damsels
Diamond Goby
Snowflake Blenny
Yellow Watchman Goby that lives in the sump (must like the water slide between the overflow and sump, I've moved it back to the main tank a dozen times.) 

Assorted snails, crabs, shrimp

mixed with mostly soft corals and large polyp stony (LPS) corals. My first branching small polyp stony (SPS) coral was eaten by the flame angel like it was corn on the cob. It doesn't seem to bother any of the encrusting SPS. Trigger is no problem in my environment.

Klinemw


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

I am new to the site so I guess this will be my introduction as well. 

I am new to fish keeping as well, but I love it so far. My wife hates all the attention they get, lol.

I have a 5 gallon freshwater with
-2 zebra danios, 1 plain 1 orange Glo
-2 Odesa Barbs
-1 White skirt tetra
-chinese algae eater (He will soon outgrow the small tank and need to go in the bigger one)

I also have a freshwater 30 gallon with:

4-Brilliant rasborahs
3-cory cats (Albino, Panda, Spotted)
3-Electric green tetras
2-Platies (calico, rainbow)


Both are planted the 5 gallon with some little tiny patch of leaves, I dunno what it is, and also I am proud of this one, I have grown a lily in it from the bulb and it is donig great has a few pads that reach the surface...the 30 gallon has a couple wysteria, and a few balansae spread across much of the bottom, I will be taking the balasae out and replacing with micro sword which i hope will cover the whole tank bottom and then I will be adding a few more wysteria bunches to add to the microsword 

I will get some photos up sometime...maybe


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have 3 fishtank all fresh water
5 Fish tank gallon no fish
10-15 fish tank gallon 1 comet goldfish
65 bow tank gallon 4 goldfish 3 common and 1 comet


----------



## Redbug (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a 15gal freshwater planted tropical tank with
1 male guppy( I now he needs friends )
4 neon tetras
4 Julii cory's 
5 yellow phantom tetras.

Have purchased 37 gal wich will be a freshwater tropical.
Tempted to try saltwater but need to up my experience heaps.:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

My current project is a 90 gallon heavily planted turtle tank.

I have an adult Japanese pond turtle (5")
1 - Common Pleco
1 - Pictus Catfish
1 - Geophagus Brasiliensis Cichlid
2 - Bolivian Ram Cichlids
5 - Roseline Barbs
6 - Tiger Barbs

But like another poster said, I am currently more indulged with plants at the moment. Im trying to fill this tank in! I have java ferns, amazon swords, wisteria, cambomba, micro sword, anubias, etc.

I have a 4000G pond and a 40G that is decommissioned :/


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

Freshwater. I currently have one-55gallon long, five Angelfish, one Black, three Marble, one Smokey Viel,all Juveniles, five Cories(Three Peppered, two Panda) and a Pleco. No live plants as of yet, all the local fish stores seem to have tons of snails in their plant tanks and I don't want them in my tank.

Update; Two angels, eight Corys and a Pleco. One of the Angels rehomed due to aggression, two healthy Angels died. Still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

60 gallon- FW African cichlid tank
46 gallon- FW with German blue rams, dwarf gouramis, and rasboras
40 gallon- FW pair of apistos (borelli), and school of hatchetfish, tetras
15 gallon- FW guppy tank 
As well as two tens and a five


----------



## swimmatte (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this poll will be a bit biased since you're posting in the Freshwater forum


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

startsmall said:


> I am new to the site so I guess this will be my introduction as well.
> 
> I am new to fish keeping as well, but I love it so far. My wife hates all the attention they get, lol.
> 
> ...


Update to this, as I have moved some fish, got some new, and really just made everyone more happy i think.

5 gallon now has the 2 zebra daios, 3 amano shrimp, a trumpet snail (accident) and another snail (also an daccident)

the 30 gallon now holds 5 brilliant rasbora, 5 white skirt tetra(3 of which are the glow variety), 5 odessa barbs, 4 cory cats, and 1 panama red bristlenose pleco. I also moved my lilly to the 30 gallon tank and it has 6 pads reaching the surface now.


----------



## edisto (Nov 4, 2012)

55 gallon with:
Jack Dempsey
Firemouth
Green Terror
silver dollars (dither fish)
Senegal bichir
pleco

That pumps into a 20 gallon with:
female betta
2 angels
2 Kuhli loaches
3 upsidedown cats
an African butterfly fish
a Siamese algae eater
and a Farlowella
It is a planted tank, but my learning curve on keeping the plants healthy is shallow...

The 55 also pumps into a 5-gallon (standpipe keeps it half full) with a fast-growing floating plant and duckweed (and a betta) to help with nitrate removal.


----------



## tropicoolfish (Oct 18, 2012)

20 gal fresh. 5 pricila tetras 5 neon tetras 2 dwarf gwams 3 ghosh shrimp that are slowlly disapearing.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Three freshwater tanks all planted with wisteria, vals, cambomba, swords, and anubias:
10 gallon with zebra danios, 1 bumblebee catfish, nerite snails
25 gallon bow front with 5 tiger barbs, 5 albino barbs, 3 moss barbs
38 gallon with 3 fantail goldfish
This aquarium hobby is addicting! Seriously thinking of adding a 55 gallon tank-haven't decided what to put in it yet, but will also be heavily planted.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

10 gallon planted fw
5 neon tetras
1 fancy male guppy
~30 red cherry shrimp
~50 pond snails
Assorted MTS
Plants: Willow hygro, ludwigia repens, java fern, java moss, dwarf sag, anubias nana, camboba.


----------



## ovoxo_mik3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Isrolina said:


> What kind of tanks does everybody own? Saltwater? Brackish? Freshwater?
> Comment: how many gallons and what kind of fish???
> :fish-in-bowl:


I have a 55g with 3 oscars, 2 parrots and 1 pacu


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had a 55 gal for 40 years. One common Pleco, who seems happy, a BN Pleco, a black veil angel, a Green Cory, a bunch of Black Tetras, and some Neon Tetras. Plus, who knows how many, Ghost and Red Cherry shrimp.

DLH


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I own 2 Odell tanks that I bought in the mid 80s.i have a 55 Gallon and a 20 gallon long.i never had a leak on either of them.great tanks I know thay are out of business now.what a shame.at the time thay were using the thickest glass on their tanks.


----------

